# oriental fire belly toads abode (new look)



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok. some may have seen this already, but i have now introduced a new rock look and more water volume for the pool area with a little added feature to the waterfall. plants for the pool and land yet to be placed and will be running and replacing water for 2 weeks before reinstating the toads:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket latter stage of build inc overhaul

or you may just like to see the finished setup (not HD quality i'm afraid) here:

Fire belly toad terrarium project 1 :: Toads home video4 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

if you have nothing to better to do :yeahright: and watch the slideshow (select slow if interested in build) please give your verdict on the rock replacement (close up pics show the granite look)

thanks for looking (again)


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good. The 'rock' does look better.
The waterfall area will soon be covered in algae too giving a good natural look also.:no1:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

looks fantastic best tank ive seen for ages:gasp:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks really good!

Cheers
Elliott


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

jme2049 said:


> Looking good. The 'rock' does look better.
> The waterfall area will soon be covered in algae too giving a good natural look also.:no1:


thanks, glad you think me effort was worth the while. algea wise, yes, what with better lighting i'll have in here now for the plants/moss/critters



londonjoe said:


> looks fantastic best tank ive seen for ages:gasp:


steady on :blush: thanks



IndigoFire said:


> Looks really good!


thanks
some pics of setup more or less completed:




























thanks again

nic


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

thats a really nice setup:2thumb:

cheers spencer..........


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

How did you make your rocks?

Nice looking set up as well


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

This is an amazing set up for your fire bellies! I have just one qualm-common ivy is toxic.people don't tend to use it in vivs.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

spencerburgo said:


> thats a really nice setup:2thumb:
> 
> cheers spencer..........


thank you



FallenAngel said:


> How did you make your rocks?
> 
> Nice looking set up as well


cut out shapes of rock from celotex(4") but foamboard would be suffice too if depth is not required, gaps filled with expandinding foam, but if i was to do it again i would carve out the "wall" from one sheet so as to do away with the expanding foam to make it look even neater. grouted(any type,colour), paint of choice(grey pond paint my choice originally) but overhauled with a stone spray paint(misty grey!!!) from B&Q. the pool and waterfall area coated with g4 sealant. simples : victory:

and thanks



axorozzas said:


> This is an amazing set up for your fire bellies! I have just one qualm-common ivy is toxic.people don't tend to use it in vivs.


thank you. plenty use ivy with frogs/toads it seems with no problems(even recommended for fire bellies due to it's hardiness too :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> cut out shapes of rock from celotex(4") but foamboard would be suffice too if depth is not required, gaps filled with expandinding foam, but if i was to do it again i would carve out the "wall" from one sheet so as to do away with the expanding foam to make it look even neater. grouted(any type,colour), paint of choice(grey pond paint my choice originally) but overhauled with a stone spray paint(misty grey!!!) from B&Q. the pool and waterfall area coated with g4 sealant. simples : victory:
> ...


Cheers for that :2thumb:

Is expanding foam easy to cut?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> Cheers for that :2thumb:
> 
> Is expanding foam easy to cut?


no probs. so i assume you haven't started yours yet :devil: :lol2:

expanding foam is easy to cut but a pain to manipulate into whatever your needs are shape wise, plus once you cut into the foam you break the outer skin so you need to grout/seal again :devil:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I started it as of about 3 hours ago :whistling2:

Unintentionally I have more or less copied your design :blush: Hope you dont mind but I am very uncreative but went for the polystyrene route as I have used it before.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

one week on and planted:


















latest video (1min):Fire belly toad terrarium project 1 :: Toads home video6 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

substrate saturated and water then drained of after 3 days with the easy option of siphoning out now : victory:

so another week of water changes (pool) and with the smell waning they should be back home then


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

'Ello mate,first up admiration for going back and making it cooler:notworthy:,if i had a tiny criticism it would be that its abit to monotone,that said,this stuff is not easy!!! once algae mosses etc start to flourish(spelling?) it'll look da bomb.
Mate the foam can be manipulated,its a matter of timing,it forms a skin and if you get it just right one can mould it,ha but gloves are essential!!
Ha and mate i gotta do, just that, next few days,not given myself alot of room for error on the next 2 maybe 3 depends where we go with the third,but they are gonna be real taxing espcially the pum,ahh you'll see
So ruddy good on ya Nic properly cool viv:mf_dribble:
Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> 'Ello mate,*first up admiration for going back and making it cooler*:notworthy:,*if i had a tiny criticism it would be that its abit to monotone*,that said,this stuff is not easy!!! *once algae mosses etc start to flourish*(spelling?) it'll look da bomb.
> *Mate the foam can be manipulated*,its a matter of timing,it forms a skin and if you get it just right one can mould it,ha but gloves are essential!!
> *Ha and mate i gotta do, just that, next few days,not given myself alot of room for error on the next 2 maybe 3 depends where we go with the third,but they are gonna be real taxing espcially the pum,ahh you'll see* So ruddy good on ya Nic *properly cool viv*:mf_dribble:
> Stu


as stated in the slideshow it was the actual finish of the paintwork i wasn't happy with so decided to make amends :blush:

the build was of a rock enclave look so was not really looking in to the area of wall plants/moss/algae although the algae will appear anyhow on the waterfall now with the lighting installed. can't please everyone i know but it's what *i* was after in effects :Na_Na_Na_Na: but having said that i was toying with the idea of a shading to the areas between the pieces of rock but thought sod it. (getting lazy in me old age)

the foam reply was in answer to the filling in between the rock pieces. thats why i mentioned the all in one go for a better finish. noted the shout in your thread whilst on your foam project :thumb:

thanks for the praise tho

:cheers: nic


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

ok. finito. few pics of changes first:








more substrate so as to build a slight incline towards back corner, vine with ivy being trained, replanted and fresh moss for the introduction of micro-fauna.








the "woodland" floor.








them exploring new surroundings. floating plants & vine for resting in the pool.








a pic of the toads.








the shower "station"








external decor.








and there you have it, completed.
a short video in HD, so worth expanding if need be, here:Fire belly toad terrarium project 1 :: Toads home video 9 video by s6t6nic6l - Photobucket

thanks for looking

nic


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha you can already see they are lovin' it mate you gotta keep us updated on this,i want a fast foward desparate to see how this grows in,and mate glad you took my tiny criticque the right way,its some thing you did for me and was so appreciated,i wish we all chucked our ideas about a bit more,not in any kind of nasty way,but sometimes another guys eyes are just what the doctor ordered !! Still have great respect for you trying to make it better,ha and ya won!!
Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Ha you can already see they are lovin' it mate you gotta keep us updated on this,i want a fast foward desparate to see how this grows in,and mate glad you took my tiny criticque the right way,its some thing you did for me and was so appreciated,i wish we all chucked our ideas about a bit more,not in any kind of nasty way,but sometimes another guys eyes are just what the doctor ordered !! Still have great respect for you trying to make it better,ha and ya won!!
> Stu


cheers mr unite. not heard a peep from them yet so they must be to still occupied by exploring the new territory : victory:
the critical observation was a fair point to make. if i had not placed the "rocks" to far apart initially then the foam would have not been needed and so the space could have been filled/shaded appropriately. beginners eh :devil: and still more room for improvement methinks :gasp: but it will be suffice for their needs i'm sure (got another project goin so...).
:cheers:
nic


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work Nic i actually prefer this now, in fact i like it so much i might use your idea on the big viv ive just built for treefrogs as its ideal, i normally use gorilla glue and eco earth but treefrogs are not to fond of bits of earth stuck to them. This can be done on sheets outside the viv then just stuck to the glass so perfect really. Thanks for the idea :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

what did you use to seal the water area around the edges?

Mine keeps leaking even though I feel I have put tons of silcon on there! Getting so annoyed I might rip it all out and start again :bash:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> what did you use to seal the water area around the edges?
> 
> Mine keeps leaking even though I feel I have put tons of silcon on there! Getting so annoyed I might rip it all out and start again :bash:


aquarium sealant for the initial divider, all the coatings grout, paint then sealed the pool area with g4 pond sealant. if you so wish during the build use the g4 as an extra backup on land area side of the divider too : victory:.
use very thin coats (2 or 3) of the g4 to seal the pond with a quality brush (no bristle loss) as this is quite tacky so watch for any hair/bristles as you go along.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> aquarium sealant for the initial divider, all the coatings grout, paint then sealed the pool area with g4 pond sealant. if you so wish during the build use the g4 as an extra backup on land area side of the divider too : victory:.
> use very thin coats (2 or 3) of the g4 to seal the pond with a quality brush (no bristle loss) as this is quite tacky so watch for any hair/bristles as you go along.


Cool I will try using sealant then grout. 

I have just pulled the whole thing out in anger because it kept leaking. I will order some of the g4 pond sealant as well : victory:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> cheers mr unite. not heard a peep from them yet so they must be to still occupied by exploring the new territory : victory:
> the critical observation was a fair point to make. if i had not placed the "rocks" to far apart initially then the foam would have not been needed and so the space could have been filled/shaded appropriately. beginners eh :devil: and still more room for improvement methinks :gasp: but it will be suffice for their needs i'm sure (got another project goin so...).
> :cheers:
> nic


 Ha mate beginners you and me both,I still haven't done nothing where there wasn't room for improvement,but its that self criticism that spurs us to try and do it better next time,oh hell sounds like school ,"room for improvement" ha i saw a lot of that......b*st***s
and yeah i am sure there absolutely loving it,its a great gaff,whats next kiddo?
respect!!
Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> Cool I will try using sealant then grout.
> 
> I have just pulled the whole thing out in anger because it kept leaking. I will order some of the g4 pond sealant as well : victory:


now now settle down :lol2: these things can't be rushed you know. make sure everything you use; sealants, grout etc cures in its allotted time before you move on to the next stage : victory:



soundstounite said:


> Ha mate beginners you and me both,I still haven't done nothing where there wasn't room for improvement,but its that self criticism that spurs us to try and do it better next time,oh hell sounds like school ,"room for improvement" ha i saw a lot of that......b*st***s
> and yeah i am sure there absolutely loving it,its a great gaff,whats next kiddo?respect!!
> Stu


you don't have to tell me that, i'm already thinking about the yemens abode being overhauled :gasp: :devil:
think i've stunned them into silence. thanks.

*i'm gonna show how a pdf setup should look like*..............:mf_dribble:

not...............that's left to you experts :notworthy: i do take a healthy interest in this field tho' but work and such refrains me from taking up the hobby. i've been commissioned to do a viv (gulps) but the less said about that the better. (not this section of the forum mind).

thanks for the comments
:cheers:
nic


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> now now settle down :lol2: these things can't be rushed you know. make sure everything you use; sealants, grout etc cures in its allotted time before you move on to the next stage : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha am lovin the red shouty bit,made i chuckle. No way expert Nic,but thanks for the compliment just learning me trade ha,but starting to get a method to this old background lark.Then its just racking the old grey matter to put together a gaff that will fulfill their needs and not repeat myself to much(tis great though having another creative brain bashing ideas into our little project
Best of luck with the commission !!
Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*a viv tour post* (3:30 mins)*

3 months on: the moss first waned a bit after being introduced but seems to have acclimatized now. the plants are doing well though with new petals growing and the ivy throwing plenty of feelers out and now training them around the vine and rocks. the anubias plant is also thriving well with new leaves and roots growing fast. i lessened the amount of purification through the ion exchanger to leave more minerals for the plants and toads benefit and all's well at the moment. algae forming at the cascade. this may stay brown due to unfavourable lighting but will improve with blind fitting to windows and light directed at tank. said lighting is efficient for the toads and type of plants as i don't want a to bright scenario for them. using a 2.0 cf for light and u.v. purposes. they are not always exposed to even that degree sometimes because depending of food given i.e. locust, there is a glass lid used. (you probably know why i don't need a lid with crickets :whistling2. plus there is more than enough shade for them to utilise. the toads themselves are very bright and have healthy appetites too. so to the tour: please select 720p setting and expand coz it's in HD, tho outta focus before closing into toad#1.
blue light reflecting in the pool is from the moonlight LED that was ready for the night viewing i have for "us" too.
‪fire belly toads setup (rock enclave; overhauled) HD tour‬‏ - YouTube
:cheers:
nic

*a viv tour of (your) viv: another thread idea methinks :hmm:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Def looking good!:2thumb:

You planning to have any water plants? With that lighting they should do well.


EDIT: Duh! As usual commented before I saw all the pics! Nice Anubias- it does well in my FBT tank.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Def looking good!:2thumb:
> 
> You planning to have any water plants? With that lighting they should do well.
> 
> ...


:cheers: mr magpie

yes the anubias is a great plant for these toads to rest on or take shelter under the leaves (1 always sits on the bank with his head protruding from under a leaf for some reason). if noted from earlier pics it was a bit ragged due to me leaving it to dry whilst re-doing setup but has come on really well. will probs just utilise this one and move it centrally as it grows out : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> :cheers: mr magpie
> 
> yes the anubias is a great plant for these toads to rest on or take shelter under the leaves (1 always sits on the bank with his head protruding from under a leaf for some reason). if noted from earlier pics it was a bit ragged due to me leaving it to dry whilst re-doing setup but has come on really well. will probs just utilise this one and move it centrally as it grows out : victory:


Mine pretty much took over the old hexagonal tank, but it seemed to suffer a bit when I moved it to the new one, with leaf edges frazzling and some leaf drop. It's recovering, now, though, and growing new leaves.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Mine pretty much took over the old hexagonal tank, but it seemed to suffer a bit when I moved it to the new one, with leaf edges frazzling and some leaf drop. It's recovering, now, though, and growing new leaves.


acclimatizing : victory:



richie.b said:


> Nice work Nic i actually prefer this now, in fact i like it so much i might use your idea on the big viv ive just built for treefrogs as its ideal, i normally use gorilla glue and eco earth but treefrogs are not to fond of bits of earth stuck to them. This can be done on sheets outside the viv then just stuck to the glass so perfect really. Thanks for the idea :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


 too busy with that maithering :censor: fallenangel :lol2: to thank you for the praise here. if, being the operative word here, it came about doing any other viv, be it for darts or such i would still incorporate a wall on the back and maybe one side too leaving other parts for the humidity needs elsewhere. just my take on the look i like in vivs i'm afraid. any tips taken from this (or anyone elses) build thread is what inspires us to have a bash in the first place, so you are more than welcome to any idea(s) given.



s6t6nic6l said:


> 3 months on: the moss first.....:blah: :blah: :blah:
> 
> *these three are the only links now for this thread to use*:
> 
> ...


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

UPDATE PICS:








utilising the 2.0 compact bulb the plants and moss are faring well. the faster flow i have adopted now through the purifier seems to helping too by keeping more of the elements in the water and aiding with the anubias's growth. with the cascade/waterfall feature the pool also gets oxygenated to a good extent.








brown algae forming at the cascade and in the pool.

















now i have placed the moonlight LED inside for a better night view of setup(pool only so as to leave the land dark for them)








so a few more weeks and now we have green algae on the submerged vine. the pool area also has algae growing but gets removed with my fortnightly 100% water change and pool cleaning regime.








one week of water and algae growth can be seen on the pool bank. the anubias is growing exceptionally well with new leaves sprouting often and its roots trying to get a grip onto something(won't be long til it's anchored to the vine). the ivy is doing well also and you can see where i keep training it around the vine in the pool.








plant and the ivy doing nicely along the wall. as it grows i will be able to start guiding it along between the "rocks".








plants growing further along the land area and side wall. the moss is doing fairly well with cress like plants showing through and orange/yellow mushrooms scattered around. there is also fresh moss showing too now.








a very popular spot with the toads this shade area. they spend a fair bit of time in here. i may incorporate two light schedules now to offer a duller period through the day. ivy working its way around and covering the siphon tube.








this was a cutting from the plant and i just stuck it there for show not expecting it to live let alone grow like this.








clean-up artist employed








what the toads see as their natural habitat, i hope

thanks for looking

nic


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Really nice plant growth- I definitely need better lighting for my newish tank.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*UPDATE: march onwards with notes*

algae, plants, moss and pool
the anubias now. so the water and light conditions seem to be ideal at the moment for this plant. green algae now on the rock wall and pool bank giving a more natural look still further to the "enclave". 








green algae now grows all over the cascade area including the vine rising from the pool that gets splashed on. the pool wall and floor also as a green hue now which gives it a nice look. so we're at the stage where the pool section is getting the weathered look.








pic showing the pool bank with the nice green algae growing along there. this exposed area of the moss carpet is doing well with the light and frequent misting of rainwater it gets. new type of plant growth from the moss is a nice surprise too. if you look closely at the wood in the middle of the pic you can see moss growing on there too now which i assume is spores from the moss that must be acclimatizing well to the conditions here.








APRIL: cascade ledge. my best feature of the build for me for the reasons explained thru the notes along the way: relaxing sound of running water, agitating and oxygenating the pool.








pool pic. the floor of the pond was covered with the stone floor look due to me not liking the idea of introducing any gravel into the area. gravel just harbours dirt, unwelcome bacteria, build up of their toxins, which is awful scum to be kept in the water section really and the unnecessary (must do) chore of having to rinse it all out with every water change to keep the pool water in good condition for the toads welfare.








pool pic#2. algae allowed to grow now by the process of dabbing the pool area clean so as to not scrape any away from the floor or pool walls. natural food source for taddies if any spawned








pic showing the growth spurt of the new plant from the moss carpet and how the moss is starting to spread and grow on the branch.








pool bank. i change the water level every now and then to see what bearing it has on the toads behaviour patterns. here shows my minimum level which i prefer for the look it gives to the pool area but find they like the level higher so they can bask on the bank half submerged. the subtle tones from the undercoat and paint then the ingrained colour from the algae is making for a nice stone effect pool bank now.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*MAY onwards:*

WINTER LIGHTING: considering this growth has come on by way of the low level and time of lighting used for the winter period it could well become more lush as i am now going to use more intensity and longer daytime hours of lighting now as we are into the summer mode for the abode.








the branches, vines and even the wall are used for clambering about on and provide useful exercise for the toads when hunting their prey.








FTS: latest full tank shot showing all the algae, anubias, ivy and plants from the moss growth. longer hours and brighter lighting implemented (summertime)








JUNE:
UPDATE:LIGHT BOX. the lighting above the abode has been by the way of using an exo terra compact light(x3)canopy. the width of this is wasted due to the meshed sides of the lid but the main issue is not been able to control each of the bulbs incorporated into the canopy as there is only the one mains lead built in, so you either have all bulbs going by way of a timer or it's up to you to keep switching on/off each day. simple wooden box made to rectify my needs for the lighting regime i want to give the abode.








black painted, diamond reflector sheet used, ceramic bulb holders screwed in place, holes drilled for the wiring and a vent hole used to dissipate any excess heat given off. now all the lighting can be spread around the abode by using a small window area in the lid. all the lights are used independently by way of timers and can be set at any intervals needed. through the day we use little to bright lighting(1 to 3 bulbs), all U.V. used A + B, then it is a reverse role.








IN SITU: light box connected to said timers with all lights glowing. now the sides and all the back of the abode gets a good dose of light at one stage or another for the plants, moss and algae to benefit from. 








FTS update#2: the ferns seem to be liking the new lighting regime.








FTS#2:








TOADS:




































Thanks for looking

nic


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good! :2thumb:

As I mentioned somewhere else, I made a light hood for my FBT tank using some angular guttering- only the one tube in there, but it works well. Dunno about you, Nic, but I've noticed my toads are much more active with more light.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Looking good! :2thumb:
> 
> As I mentioned somewhere else, I made a light hood for my FBT tank using some angular guttering- only the one tube in there, but it works well. Dunno about you, Nic, but I've noticed my toads are much more active with more light.


:cheers: ron

if noted in all the update pics you don't see any of the toads as they have been in hibernation for months. this setup has no heating, as you yourself will be aware, so as to give a more natural environment to thrive in(room temp = cold). they have only just come out of it. this time last year was much warmer. still looking dull(content :whistling2 but can see them starting to green up now. i know yours are kept in warmer climes so that will be a factor on your toads active mode. when the lighting reaches it's peak in here they take shelter.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> :cheers: ron
> 
> if noted in all the update pics you don't see any of the toads as they have been in hibernation for months. this setup has no heating, as you yourself will be aware, so as to give a more natural environment to thrive in(room temp = cold). they have only just come out of it. this time last year was much warmer. still looking dull(content :whistling2 but can see them starting to green up now. i know yours are kept in warmer climes so that will be a factor on your toads active mode. when the lighting reaches it's peak in here they take shelter.


Well, warmer in the sense that the flat never really gets cold- the air temp was about 16 degress at the coldest.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, warmer in the sense that the flat never really gets cold- the air temp was about 16 degress at the coldest.


yes, even tho i try to keep this as natural as poss, i may introduce some low heating due to our climes being sumwot cooler, esp for wen were in summer anyhow. i won't interupt their hibernation period tho as that is important to the welfare of the critters.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I honestly don't think they need any extra heating, even in the summer. My tank currently reads at 22 degrees, and that's with an open mesh top and side vent!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*MICRO-FAUNA in FBT's abode*

as stated in earlier posts, and someone's thread on the matter, about collecting native moss for the abode and recommending for other peoples setups here are some videos of said subject that MAY be of interest to some. the benefits of this natural scenario is that the critters perform a clean up duty from the toads waste and dead livefood, some become food for the toads and, for me anyway, another interesting feature of the abode. I have here now a well established mini-ecosystem . the following videos are not exactly professional but they are only short and you may catch a glimpse of a few different mini critters in there when the camera decides to focus:

Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#1 - YouTube

Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#2 - YouTube

Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#3 - YouTube

Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#4 - YouTube


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> as stated in earlier posts, and someone's thread on the matter, about collecting native moss for the abode and recommending for other peoples setups here are some videos of said subject that MAY be of interest to some. the benefits of this natural scenario is that the critters perform a clean up duty from the toads waste and dead livefood, some become food for the toads and, for me anyway, another interesting feature of the abode. I have here now a well established mini-ecosystem . the following videos are not exactly professional but they are only short and you may catch a glimpse of a few different mini critters in there when the camera decides to focus:
> 
> Micro-fauna in FBT's abode#1 - YouTube
> 
> ...


As you know, I'm a big believer in 'live' habitats. My FBT tank has less of a variety than most of my frog tanks, as it is arranged with less land, but the ever present sprintails are there, on the land and surface of the water, rocks and bogwood, and there are Malayan burrowing snails in the water. I have tried to introduce the white tropical woodlice, but I really don't think there is enough land for them to thrive. One of my staple foods for the toads is native woodlice, but most of them don't survive uneaten long...


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

#4 again, sorry: Micro-fauna in toads abode#4 - YouTube


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice, setup I was considering doing something along the same lines in my tank however opted for a false bottom land area and aquatic compost for the aquatic area. They seem to prefer shallow water and often sit in the water feature they very rarely sit in the deep water once they are "older". Have you looked at using native pond plants for the setup for the frogs to sit on in the water? 

I use Eleocharis Acicularis and Baldelia Ranunculoides in the deeper water and they love sitting on them.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> As you know, I'm a big believer in 'live' habitats. My FBT tank has less of a variety than most of my frog tanks, as it is arranged with less land, but the ever present sprintails are there, on the land and surface of the water, rocks and bogwood, and there are Malayan burrowing snails in the water. I have tried to introduce the white tropical woodlice, but I really don't think there is enough land for them to thrive. One of my staple foods for the toads is native woodlice, but most of them don't survive uneaten long...


it's amazing what you bring back when gathering a sq. foot of native moss carpet : victory:, even lost interest in the toads :yeahright:

now I just need to get over to Madagascar :whistling2:



ChrisJ83 said:


> Nice, setup I was considering doing something along the same lines in my tank however opted for a false bottom land area and aquatic compost for the aquatic area. They seem to prefer shallow water and often sit in the water feature they very rarely sit in the deep water once they are "older". Have you looked at using native pond plants for the setup for the frogs to sit on in the water?
> 
> I use Eleocharis Acicularis and Baldelia Ranunculoides in the deeper water and they love sitting on them.


the anubias, which was highly recommended, goes down really well with the toads for the same reason and one of them always uses a leaf as an "umbrella" whilst submerged, for some reason.


----------

